# transférer bibliothèque itunes avec liste de lecture



## le francois (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un gros souci de place sur mon disque dur PC. 
Je veux ajouter des morceaux de musique mais il n'y a pratiquement plus de place. Donc, je voudrais transférer les 51 go sur un disque externe me permettant de mettre le stock soit sur un pc soit sur un mac. 
Le hic, c'es que je voudrais conserver les multiples listes de lectures que j'ai construit au fil des trois années de glanage musical. Comment parvenir à mes fins pour nourrir mon Ipo qui, lui fait 80 go (et pas 51 go donc).
Merci de m'en dire plus.
François


----------

